# Crappie species.



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Is this a white crappie or black crappie. I say white, but it measured 12-13 inches only but is by far the thickest and girthiest slab I've ever caught. I've caught some nice 12" fish, but none compare to this one fish. Thanks


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

looks to be a white.they have 5-6 dorsal spines,and blacks have 7-8.sometimes the coloration can be deceiving.


----------



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

That Is A White Crappie


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice going Jimmy-- It's a white Crappie and if you want to know how he tastes just send him along. He-He

Glad you had a good day, it's starting to pick up everywhere. This week should be good.

Good Going,
Jim G


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

It has 6 dorsal spines. I'm going with white.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Thanks everyone. That''s what I though also. Like JimG said, this week should be good and I hope the weather holds cause I'm on vacation the week after and hope to have some excellent fishing. I caught that fish on a blakemore rr with a crappie thunder skirt. Hopefully I can catch many more like that guy.

Sorry JimG, I'm going to have to find out how he taste tonite, along with some river walleye's. Yum! Yum!

Good luck everybody

JimmyZ


----------



## eazyE (Apr 29, 2006)

Where were you fishin JimmyZ? Or is it a "secret spot"


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I caught that fish on a blakemore rr with a crappie thunder skirt.


i caught several today(sunday)on the same thing.just bought a mess of crappie thunder tails and i think i like them 
but you can't miss with rr's anyway


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

That one was sweet. I usually fish under a bobber but am trying to learn more and fish different ways. It was great retreiving that slow and feeling that fish suck it in.


----------

